# Free avi -> iphone conversion?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Now that I've got my iPhone, I'd like to start watching some of my shows on it. I've downloaded a few so called free conversion tools to get the avi's into iPhone format, but they are all crippled in some way, ie: first 5 minutes only, etc.

Are there any good free tools available that aren't crippled in any way?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

iSquint


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

isquint works great


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Handbrake will do the trick as well.


----------

